# Ripnovus IGF



## SHRUGS (May 23, 2012)

Just doin a little research. Anyone ever try the Ripnovus IGF from Riptropin? I've read some good reviews on it and was curious if anyone has actually had any experience with it. Figured with the quality of Rips the Ripnovus might be worth checkin out. Lemme know what ya guys think.


----------



## Georgia (May 23, 2012)

Are these peptides an alternative for guys not wanting to shell out $200 for one kit of Rips??


----------



## SHRUGS (May 23, 2012)

No. Its IGF from same company Riptropin. Its fairly cheap and to be used along side Riptropin. Like I said, with the quality of Riptropin being so good the Ripnovus from same company might be worth checkin out


----------



## Pikiki (May 24, 2012)

Can you post a link or something about this, I look at their offcial site but not much info about it or I was in the wrong site tho.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 24, 2012)

You can google Ripnovus Igf and find lots of info. On Riptropins webite you used to be able to click on it and get info but for some reason it doesn't work anymore. You can also email Riptropin and they will email you info on the Ripnovus IGF they offer. It seems to be some really good quality IGF they have and I will be looking into picking some up to try out with my Rips. From a few people that have tried it they say the results are very fast which have made me very interested. I'm surprised that nobody has chimed in here yet with some Ripnovus experience. I'm excited to give it a try. I just figured it's worth looking into since other IGF sources across the boards have been used and had bloods drawn resulting in very poor results.


----------



## Pikiki (May 24, 2012)

yeah that happens to me too in their site. I read some good stuff about it, look interesting.


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2012)

Along with the question at hand how would you run it alongside Rip's.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 25, 2012)

Lol! I was gonna ask you the same thing SFG. I'm lookin into the dosage a little more now. Hopefully you do the same and we can converse about what we think. Hopin a few more will jump in on our research. Zeek? Come on bro, help us out. This seems to be good stuff. No???


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Lol! I was gonna ask you the same thing SFG. I'm lookin into the dosage a little more now. Hopefully you do the same and we can converse about what we think. *Hopin a few more will jump in on our research*. Zeek? Come on bro, help us out. This seems to be good stuff. No???



Yeah that is what this board is for and why we are here to not only help and give but teach too learn also!


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2012)

I found this off a suppliers website.

The most effective length for  IGF is 50 days on and 20-40 days off.

Research dosages ranging from 60mcg up to 120mcg per day in divided doses. One injection in the morning and again at bed time. *Never exceed 120mcg in one day.*

The vials contain 1000mcg.in each vial. Dissolve each vial by 1ml. of Sterile Water or (Acetic Acid with Sterile Water) for injection.. Acetic Acid  has been shown to preserve the life of the IGF1-LR3


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2012)

Here is more with about the same as above but below is a different perspective!

 Use- Usage should not exceed 4-5 weeks, and an OFF period should be about the same. Daily dosages work best (split up into 2 seems to make little difference in the Long R3 version) *Most people see results at about 40mcg/day, some use as low as 30mcg/day*, and some folks even use 80-100mcg. I SUGGEST to ALL first time users no matter what level, to start at about 40-50mcg/day.


The most effective length for a cycle of IGF is 50 days on and 20-40 days off. The most controversy surrounding Long R3 IGF-1 is the effective dosage. The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120+mcg/day. IGF is only available by the milligram, one mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 20mcg/day, 2mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 40mcg/day, 3mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 60mcg/day, 4mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 80mcg/day and so on. The dosage issue mainly revolves around how much money you have to spend, plenty of people use the minimum dosage of 20mcg/day and are happy with the results, and in fact several top bodybuilders use the 20mcg/day dosage and are pleased with the results. IGF is most effective when administered subcutaneous and injected once or twice daily at your current dosage. The best time for injections is either in the morning and/or immediately after weight training.

*Another view on it!*

The dosage issue for IGF is where the most controversy lies. Dosages used by competitive athletes most commonly range anywhere between 60mcg/day to 100+mcg/day. The trick is finding the dosage that works best for YOU. For most the best results appear when you reach a dosage of 80mcg/day, while some do receive good results from only 40mcg/day. I personally feel the best results begin to be noticed at a dosage of 100mcg/day. I personally am using 150mcg/day during my current cycle.

The Long R3 IGF-1 has a half-life of 6-10 hours, so you will only need to inject once or twice per day. The best time to inject is after lifting and in the morning, so it would be best to use half the dosage in the morning and the other half after lifting. This will take maximal advantage of IGFâ€™s insulin
mimicking effects.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 25, 2012)

From what I've read so far most are using 100mcgs a day post training within half hour to 45min of training with great results and massive vascularity


----------



## Zeek (May 25, 2012)

here is my take on it shrugs

 If anyone has legit IGF it would be these made by a company which we know puts out a good quality hgh product.

 I would love to see someone run this product on their own and follow it up with an IGF 1 test a few weeks later to see if it indeed is good stuff.

 I'm convinced that rips are indeed made at a real and legit factory in China and since they offer the IGF product I'm almost certain it is made by them as well in this facility.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 26, 2012)

Well that sounds promising to me. I'll have some on the way shortly and give it a try. Will run bloods after the first 4 weeks of use. This will be my first go with IGF and kinda excited it's from a good company like riptropin. Maybe I'll grow a third arm and have a giant vascular gun stickin outta my chest. Lol! Seriously though, if these ripnovus add any positives to my rips this should be very pleasing. I'm very lean so I'm expecting the vascularity to be crazy. I still gotta figure out a proper dose to run for the first 4 weeks though


----------



## Spongy (May 29, 2012)

I will be testing this, considering my last IGF test on the LR3 from GWP...


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 11, 2012)

Would one run these 5 on 2 off like GH?

I would love to run it that way pinning in the morning and or after lifting, it's not always easy to pin post workout though.


----------

